# Lactose, Wheat & Gluten Free Flapjack Recipe;



## KamF (Aug 11, 2010)

Scottish Style Oat Flapjack.Ingredients:70g Of goats butter.50 - 75g Of light brown sugar. 1 Tablespoon Of honey/ syrup. 175g Of wheat free oats.Cooking Istructions:1. Put the goats butter, honey/ syrup, & sugar into A saucepan and stir over A low [1-2 on the hob] heat until the fat and sugar have melted.2. Add the oats and blend thoroughly. 3. Press into a well greased 18cm square sandwich tin. 4. Bake in the centre of a moderate oven at 180c for 25 minutes or until evenly golden brown. Tips; Add 1/2 teaspoon of sugar for traditional Scottish flavour


----------

